# Some pretty pictures I found :)



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Look at all those breeds! I want some of those Mondains - they are SO cute! Now that's what I call the fluffy butts of the pigeon world  They give the Orpington chickens a run for their money!

http://www.pbase.com/johanops/fancypigeon&page=all


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

What a gallery! There are a few there that I'd like to take home with me! Just have to look and drool, though!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

v.nice collection

thank you


----------

